# Show Season shampoo/conditioner



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I've never even heard of them, but when you do get them and use them, tell us how they work for you!


----------



## Cornishbecky (Nov 21, 2009)

I know lots of people that have used it here in england (more expensive here), and they love it, rave about the stuff, i have not used it myself so cant say! let us know how it works, 
Bec


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

The Show Season's products are my staples at my salon! The Clean is wonderful and smells like green apples, but not overpowering. You'd also really LOVE LOVE LOVE the Detangle with can be use for dematting, brush out's, or as a scissoring spray. It's used in my salon DAILY! 

The two shampoo's that I use the most are the Bright and the Lavender. While they aren't REALLY expensive, they are great products and most dilute 16:1 so they do go a good long way. I've used the Nature's Specialties and like them fine, but the Show Season's is my choice HANDS DOWN (of course, I love the IOD for my poo's and bichons).


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Show Season is very comparible to Natures Specialties. You won't be dissapointed


----------

